# I'm tired of nagging husband to go to the doctor..it's his life!



## Mapper (Jun 5, 2012)

That is an awful thing to say but I am just so tired of asking him to go get checked out because he probably doesn't want to know the results. Last year at his physical the doctor took blood and he had extremely high iron levels and said he needed to get that checked out. Well of course he never did anything about it. He went in 6 months ago for something else and saw another doctor because his wasn't available and that doctor also told him to get another blood sample done and that he may need to go and give blood over a period of time to reduce his iron. Well he came home that night and said the doctor is just a quack and that he looked it up and his levels are within normal range. Then he went in for a physical last week and the doctor told him yet again that he needs to have some tests run and that he needs to fast for 12 hours and come and have some blood drawn and they had the cancer center call and set up an appt with an oncologist/hematologist. The clinic called but I am not sure if an appt was made or what. He said he would go in this weekend and have the blood taken but of course he didn't. He will not do anything about this either and when he goes in another year they will tell him the same thing.

I am so tired of asking him to do things. If I ask more than once he jumps down my throat that I'm nagging him. Even something as potentially serious as what he has I'm just like f*** it. If he's not going to do anything about it I'm not going to stress about it anymore. He doens't seem to give a crap if he dies tomorrow as long as he doesn't have to be burdened with the knowledge of whatever he has. 

The same goes for money issues. He gets a big bonus check and I ask if I should just have it deposited into my savings acct. and then he can ask me to take some out for him when he wants it so he doesn't spend it all. He says that's a good idea. Nothing happens. I ask him again and he says that's a good idea and does nothing. I get tired of asking and sure enough within a week the money is gone. Once again I say f*** it. Let him dig a hole. 

This is a horrible attitude for me to have as his wife but I am so tired of trying to get him to do the right thing only to have him not give a crap. We'll just keep living in our little fantasy world!


----------



## fruitytooty (May 20, 2014)

Been in the same boat with an husband thats got diabetes. He refuses to visut the doctor and has said that I am to blame for the food I've fed him over the years and not his addiction to chocolate. Hes the same with money too. Irresponsible and deals with everything like an immature teenager. I feel your pain. I really do.


----------



## KittyKat (May 11, 2008)

Hear ye! Hear ye!

Take steps needed to secure your financial situation. Make out your husband's will and have him sign it.

Buy a pair of handcuffs. Make sure he doesn't eat/drink after 9pm. In the morning, hook his wrist to yours and tell him he's not getting loose until you get to the office to have his blood work done.

Drastic times call for drastic measures.


----------



## funnybunny29 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in the same boat with my husband who has heart disease and sleep apnea. His CPAP machine broke and he has to undergo another sleep study before he can get a new one. I've been begging him for months to go. Sleep apnea is very serious for him because he's already had a heart attack. He was only 32 at the time. I feel like he doesn't take his health serious enough and that really upsets me.


----------



## krika (Feb 25, 2014)

i got a man who is like that aswell, i really dont give him a choise. after asking him and nothing happens, i get angry, get him an appointement and drive him there myself. i go into the dr office with him, stand beside him when he does blood test, stay beside him to get the answeres and checking the mail if he gets the letter, which i will make him listen to me explain to him. 
yes, i might be strict after a periode of stressing it without result, but at least i get peace of mind at the end of it knowing he is healthy or on the right meds or whatever.
i believe all men hate going to the dr and avoid it too long. they dont really go before they turn yellow


----------



## rick31797 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't really understand why some men are that way, i am a man and i take my health serious..

I even go in and have a colonoscopy done every few years as i am over 50 yrs old..

My sisters husband would not have any thing to do with Doctors, and should have been getting prostate tests done,and then he gets cancer,by the time it got detected it was already in the spine... he lasted 5 years, the last year was terrible , he never said, but he had to regret not getting check regularly.

Like some-one told me, Im not afraid of dying, i am afraid of getting there..


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just make an appointment with him to make sure his will is updated (and in place). Just tell him that, based on his response to doctors, you're expecting to need it sooner rather than later.


----------

